
Vidly Teams Up With Chamillionaire - ed
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/23/vidly-chamillionaire/
======
FreeRadical
From one of the comments on techcrunch, it says the video commenting is easier
than the seesmic approach. Although this may be true, I think there are more
fundamental issues at play:

\- it's quicker to type a comment than make a video comment \- i once read
someone say most people don't look good enough on camera to make video
comments! \- often commenting sections of blogs become arguements, if someone
can see you, it potentially gives them more ammunition to diss you personally
(e.g you're fat, short, dumb looking etc)

~~~
danielrhodes
These are all valid points. We are not seeking to replace text comments, only
to augment and add to the conversation. Over time, I think we'll see people
get more and more comfortable in front of a video camera.

------
app
Didn't Viddler do this like 3 years ago?

~~~
jimboyoungblood
obviously they failed due to the longer domain name.

------
ivankirigin
I wonder what the Seesmic crew thinks of this.

~~~
vaksel
probably makes them wish they were a YC company

~~~
ivankirigin
Loic is as well connected as anyone in the valley. Or are you saying PG is
known to bro down with Chamillionaire? You're not saying much...

~~~
pg
When Vidly told me about this I thought Chamillionaire was the name of a
startup.

~~~
sutro
PG, you should try to integrate some hip-hop into your next presentation. But
you'll need a better rap name. How about PG-Money?

~~~
ivankirigin
p g-funk

~~~
sutro
"PG-13" was given consideration until focus group testing found the name to be
lacking in street cred.

------
mahmud
Not so special, Chamillionaire is a web 2.0 rapper; he was at the Ad.ly launch
party and he partnered with them as well.

